# how do I install an integrated headset?



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

I just bought a Giant TCR Carbon frame and fork that comes with an integrated headset. Is it easy to install the headset? Do I need any special tools?
Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*one tool..*

If the crown race is not split, then you will need a crown race driver. Some folks suggest using a piece of pipe, but there is really no standard pipe that will work well with a 1-1/8" steering tube. In the days of 1" steerers, a 1" copper tube worked perfectly.

Other than that, the bearings just slip right in, no tools required. You should also have a top bearing race that must be placed on top of the top bearing,with the proper side up.

Try www.parktool.com. They have lots of basic maintenance info, wiht pictures.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The Park web site recommends using a few hundred dollars worth of tools (which they sell, of course). If you don't have the tools and don't have a friend who has done it before with homemade tools, a shop with the right tools can do it for you pretty cheaply. Installing a headset from scratch is probably the most difficult bicycle maintenance task.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*differences between integrated and regular headset?*

I have installed a few headsets on mountain bikes but I didn't know if the new integrated headsets are any different.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... generally, aside from installing a crown race, most internal/integrateds are a simple press in fit...

http://www.mindspring.com/~d.g1/headset.html

and may not need a tool at all.

... some sets have specific bearings (upper and lower) but I'm unsure of what is used in the Giant...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*NO tools !!*

I just looked up the headset info on the Giant website. They use FSA integrated headsets. These come with a split crown race, so there should not be any tools required. It's not more than a 5-minute job. Just slip the crown race over the steering tube and press it firmly in place by hand. The bearings also slip in by hand. You should get an instruction sheet with the headset that shows the proper direction for all of the parts.

What used to be a difficult job is now a piece of cake.


----------

